# Brussels and the 720



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

According to On the Pulse in Spain, Brussels view of the assets declaration in Spain is that it's illegal because of its disproportionate fines, and abolishing the statute of limitation, and is going to take action against Spain.
Although Spain doesn't seem to worry about legalities except when it suits, this is an encouraging development


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

extranjero said:


> According to On the Pulse in Spain, Brussels view of the assets declaration in Spain is that it's illegal because of its disproportionate fines, and abolishing the statute of limitation, and is going to take action against Spain.
> Although Spain doesn't seem to worry about legalities except when it suits, this is an encouraging development


You think so?? Because some immigrant source says so??

Can you give a better, more reliable source?

Who, exactly, is going to 'take action against Spain'? 'Brussels' is a word encompassing many diverse institutions.

PS Seems that 'Pulse on Spain' is yet another property website. Not what I would describe as a source of record..


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> You think so?? Because some immigrant source says so??
> 
> Can you give a better, more reliable source?
> 
> ...


To please you Mary, I further investigated.
The Brussels declaration is EU pilot 5652/13/TAXU.
It says Spain infringed Community law with its disproportionate fines, and abolishment of the statute of limitations,
and proposes to start an infringement procedure.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

extranjero said:


> To please you Mary, I further investigated.
> The Brussels declaration is EU pilot 5652/13/TAXU.
> It says Spain infringed Community law with its disproportionate fines, and abolishment of the statute of limitations,
> and proposes to start an infringement procedure.


But who is starting this procedure? The Commission? A member?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> But who is starting this procedure? The Commission? A member?


Apparently it's a response to a petition from AEDAF, the Spanish accountancy association. Though no doubt the expat free press will take the credit. 

El esperado y amargo final feliz del Modelo 720. | FISCALBLOG


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Apparently it's a response to a petition from AEDAF, the Spanish accountancy association. Though no doubt the expat free press will take the credit.
> 
> El esperado y amargo final feliz del Modelo 720. | FISCALBLOG


on a quick skim through because I have to be back at work in 10 mins - it seems that what they are saying is illegal is the level of fines, not the requirement to report in & of itself


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

That's what I wrote, plus the abolishment of statute of limitations, meaning they could take action against non declarations of tax for many years, instead of just four


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

This does not surprise me. Spain has a habit of picking certain EU related things when it suits and conveniently ignoring the bits it does not like. 
Time it was brought into line :fish: lol.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Apparently it's a response to a petition from AEDAF, the Spanish accountancy association. Though no doubt the expat free press will take the credit.
> 
> El esperado y amargo final feliz del Modelo 720. | FISCALBLOG


We've just come back from doing ours - well, Sandra's. Then walked around town and had a coffee.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

extranjero said:


> That's what I wrote, plus the abolishment of statute of limitations, meaning they could take action against non declarations of tax for many years, instead of just four


Isn't that what HMRC does?
And shouldn't non-declarers be chased up?


----------

